# Interesting



## Ken N Tx (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 5, 2019)

Very!  Is that the Sheriff’s motorcycle?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 5, 2019)

It's nice looking, is it legal for a motorcycle to have an open carry permit?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 5, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's nice looking, is it legal for a motorcycle to have an open carry permit?


Only if it's a Transformer!  :sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2019)

Must be Texas. They have open carry.


----------



## IKE (Mar 5, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Must be Texas. They have open carry.



We've had open carry here also for 2 or 3 years but I've never exercised my right to do so.....I do however legally carry concealed.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 7, 2019)

Here you go....    Most info listed right here.

https://www.cheatsheet.com/culture/...-guns-these-are-the-only-ones-that-dont.html/


----------

